# Sig P290RS or Glock 26



## rprouty (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm fairly new to handguns and have a question. I recently purchased a Sig P290RS Black Diamond. I haven't fired it yet but am considering selling it or trading it for a Glock 26. Anyone have recommendations one way or the other.

Thanks

Rod

Our other shooting hobby:

Land Photo Gallery by Rod Prouty at pbase.com


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

the 290 is a great and highly concealable little gun. It's finest downside is the difficulty of disassembly. 



the glock will be glocky, meaning bulky, ugly, and it'll work. it has a 4 round great magazine capacity, they both weigh the same, and chances are you'll like the glocks 5.5lb trigger pull better than the sigs 9. The glock is a very solid choice. It's also easier to disassemble and can come with night sights like the sig, plus it has available magazines of even greater capacity... 


the sigs only redeeming factor at this point (besides BEING a sig for some people) is that it is smaller and more concealable.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

You being new to handguns you should keep the Sig. The Glock is a good gun but not near as fool proof as the Sig is.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love my Glock 26...have no experience with the model Sig you are refering too but I do love my 26. As stated before though it is bulky. Even though it is a sub compact I do not carry it or have yet too.....I live in Florida so concealment has to be treated differently because you dont wear thick clothing much....mostly t-shirts and shorts here so throwing a Glock 26 in a pair of cargos is still a heavy feeling.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I have no experience with "the Glock". My personal bias equates them with my kitchen appliances.
They all work. None of them inspires my soul.

I have a SIG P290 "Special Edition". The predecessor to the P290 RS (restrike). It has been trouble free.
I don't think this gun is for "newbies". Or, maybe even "oldies" like me. The double-action trigger pull is very high.
I have to place my "first joint pad" on the trigger properly, or I can't even make it fire.
And, at 20 oz. unloaded, it has a lot of bark in 9mm.

I bought it thinking it would be my CCW. But now, I just keep it as my "TV room" goto table gun. YMMV. :smt1099


----------

